# Your Favorite Bacon Dish?



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Mine is a corn chowder I make with just as much bacon as corn. I call it my "Heart Attack Chowder". It's great with buttermilk biscuits...

Close 2nd is a peanut butter sandwich on toasted white w/ 4 bacon slices.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Bacon.. yah Bacon.. whatever it is, just add bacon.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam ,Spam, bacon and Spam!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Bacon with two eggs over easy, toast, sausage, beans, and coffee.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam ,Spam, bacon and Spam!!


Interesting! Haven't tried adding it to a fried Spam sandwich. Might just be a new favorite!

Otherwise, i like it any way I can get it, except for raw. Especially like it crumbled up in a bowl of grits!!:dr


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

MMM spam cooked hard. Prolly my bacon wrapped shrimp....


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mmmmmmm. Bacon, hickory smoked and sugar cured. The champagne of processed meats - a whole lot od it cooked crisp and stirred in to (Ma's famous 5-bean) baked beans with BBQ sauce.


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

Blt


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

*Turkey clubhouse*:"Clubhouse sandwiches made on whole wheat bread with turkey breast, Thousand Island dressing, sharp Cheddar cheese, lettuce tomatoes and *bacon*.":dr


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

BLT and Turkey/Bacon/Cheese. Thick sliced bacon of course.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Bacon sammich, toasted bread, cheddar chesse, pile of bacon.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Cheese dreams......bread, cheddar cheese and crispy bacon browned in the oven till bread is toasted.......:dr


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam ,Spam, bacon and Spam!!


*You truly are my BOTL Tom! *


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> *You truly are my BOTL Tom! *


Someday maybe we can have some Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam Spam, Bacon and Spam, and a breakfast cigar together Rollito!


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

bacon and cheddar on a baked potato cooked in a campfire. or bacon wrapped extra thick pork chops with the rub i use for brisket.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Bacon sarnie on white with lashings of HP sauce.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

Dish?!? I like to eat it straight out of the frying pan.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Blt Blt Blt Bltblt Blt Blt Bltblt Blt Bblt Bblt Blt Blt Bltlt Blt Bltlt Bltblt Blt Blt Bltblt Blt Blt Bltblt Blt Bblt Bblt Blt Blt Bltlt Blt Bltlt Blt Blt Blt Bltblt Blt Blt Bltblt Blt Bblt Bblt Blt Blt Bltlt Blt Bltlt Bltblblt Blt Blt Bltblt Blt Blt Bltblt Blt Bblt Bblt Blt Blt Bltlt Blt Bltlt Bblt Blt Blt Bltblt Blt Blt Bltblt Blt Bblt Bblt Blt Blt Bltlt Blt Bltlt Bltltt


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

A BLT- hold the T. On toasted whole wheat bread and crunchy romaine lettuce.

Bacon and Cheddar Burger with a chipotle bbq sauce.

Bacon Wrapped Shrimp


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Pinto beans cooked over low heat overnight, then in the morning I add some onions and one pound of thick cut, hickory smoked bacon. Them is some damn good eats!!!


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Can I have another?

Dove breast with cream cheese and a slice of jalapeno in the center, wrapped in bacon and cooked over mesquite.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

tiptone said:


> Can I have another?
> 
> Dove breast with cream cheese and a slice of jalapeno in the center, wrapped in bacon and cooked over mesquite.


this sounds great. i might try it with chicken and use a jalepeno pesto with jalepenos, cilantro, cayenne, and the cream cheese.

damn it this is making me hungry.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Venison back straps wrapped with bacon cooked over a fire.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

smokinpoke said:


> this sounds great. i might try it with chicken and use a jalepeno pesto with jalepenos, cilantro, cayenne, and the cream cheese.
> 
> damn it this is making me hungry.


When I do it with chicken I just use the breast strips, sometimes they call them 'tenders'. Little cube of chedar cheese is good with the chicken but I never do it with dove.



JPH said:


> Venison back straps wrapped with bacon cooked over a fire.


Looks like you've been in my cook book.


----------



## grego (Oct 2, 2005)

Coq Au Vin (Chicken in Wine)

In American it is pronounced Co-Co Van. I think it is a great dish to finish with a good cigar. Essentially it is a chicken stew with a bold red wine for the broth. Use a very rich and buttery cab or merlot for the wine. There are several variations, and they usually call for starting on the stove and finishing in the oven I just keep it on the stove using the biggest and deepest pan I have. The best pan will be one with high sides and that just barely fits all the chicken. You actually do want to crowd the pan in the cooking of this stew so that the chick is submerged

2 lbs - 1 whole cut up chicken. (To avoid a bunch of tiny bones in the stew I use all drumsticks, or backs, or both, or go for the whole chicken concept and use boneless breast cut into quarters. Breasts are quite chick and do not absorb the wine like the smaller parts, so cutting into quarters gives a head start to the breast meat).
6 strips bacon
20 pearl onions
2 cups thick sliced mushrooms (I hate mushrooms, but the stew doe not come out the same without them)
1.5 cup wed wine
2 tbsp butter
2 bay leaves
1 cup (big hand full) flat leaf parsley chopped
Salt and pepper
1 or 2 cloves minced garlic
1 to 2 tbsp all purpose flower

Brown the bacon in the pan over med-high heat and remove to paper towels to drain. Add butter to the rendered fat. Salt and pepper the chicken pieces and brown in the fat about 5 minutes each side. Set chicken aside. Brown pearl onions in the remaining fat about 3 - 5 minutes and set aside. Cook the mushrooms in the remaining fat about 3 - 5 minutes and set aside.

Add 1 tbsp flour to the fat left in the pan to make a rue. Cook the flour about 2 minutes Depending on the amount of fat there is in the pan you may need to add more flour. The rue should be pasty with no visible fat left in the pan. The rue should turn medium to dark brown. Remove the pan from the heat if it begins to scorch, but do allow at least 2 minutes cooking time to cook out the starchy flour taste.

Add wine to the rue and stir to begin thickening. It will be a subtle thickening, not like gravy. Now add everything you previously cooked back into the pan and reduce heat to simmer. Add bay leaf and parsley. You may reserve some of the parsley to garnish at the end.

Simmer for 1 hour. If your pan does not allow a tight nesting of the chicken pieces so that the wine covers the chicken by at least half, you will need to check frequently to baste. Turn the chicken half way through cooking.

I like to skim the fat from the surface before serving.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

bacon wrapped scallops mmmmmmmm :dr


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Wife makes a great potato salad, with plenty of bacon and good old bacon grease.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

beezer said:


> bacon wrapped scallops mmmmmmmm :dr


:tpd:

Also Bacon & Pineapple pizza - much better than the "regular" Hawaiian pizza...


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Pasta Carbonara...


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Carbornara Rocks. Recipie on request.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam ,Spam, bacon and Spam!!


Did I mention Spam?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Did I mention Spam?


Spam? Broiled, topped with pineapple and bacon? That's why we have toaster ovens, right?


----------



## Big Fame One (Jul 31, 2006)

hard to beat regular bacon.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Pasta Carbonara is pretty damned good too.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I like fried spam sandwiches with bacon and cheddar cheese. SPAM Rocks.

Scottie

If not that, I really like bacon cut up fine and fried and then add eggs and cheese.


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

Bacon on anything is delicious. I bet bacon could make a shoe taste good.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

:dr Bay Scallops & Applewood Bacon w\ Port Reduction Sauce :dr

Worst Bacon Dish: The (green!) boiled bacon in the movie Better off Dead (which is the best movie ever)
_"You said you didn't like all the grease from fried bacon... so I boiled it!"_


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Andyman said:


> Bacon.. yah Bacon.. whatever it is, just add bacon.


:tpd: :dr


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

beezer said:


> bacon wrapped scallops mmmmmmmm :dr


and bacon wrapped hotdog with grilled onions.:dr


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

oddball said:


> Close 2nd is a peanut butter sandwich on toasted white w/ 4 bacon slices.


Everybody in Mississippi thinks I am crazy with the peanut butter and bacon samiches. I love em.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

PadronMe said:


> Everybody in Mississippi thinks I am crazy with the peanut butter and bacon samiches. I love em.


:tpd: Just add grape jelly!:dr


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Bacon with a side of bacon!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I like Bacon with my bacon. It should be it's own food group!

Anyone here like scrapple?


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

Blt:dr :dr


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Crawfish, Shrimp or Dove En Brochette:

Take the Shrimp, Crawfish, or Dove, pop them into a half Jalepeno, squirt in some easy cheese(cheddar preferably) and then wrap with bacon. 

Yummmm....


Another Bacon Favorite was/is Rudy's Breakfast Taco...

Bacon, Egg, Cheese & Potatoes. Yummm...


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I like my bacon with scrambled eggs, biscuits, gravy, grits and a big glass of milk


----------



## Stogmeister (Mar 22, 2006)

OilMan said:


> I like my bacon with scrambled eggs, biscuits, gravy, grits and a big glass of milk


Oh man that post is making me hungry this morning.

Favorite bacon dish = Bacon wrapped grilled shrimp stuffed with jalepenos.


----------



## Simon Templar (Aug 7, 2006)

Bacon should be its own food group!!!!


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Now, if they could just get the fat out of bacon and all the other things that are so bad for you, I would be eating bacon three times a day!! But as of now only once per week. But the question is could they change it without messing up the taste like they did with u Olestra.


----------



## Lewshus (Jun 30, 2006)

Take a vidalia onion, wrap with thick cut bacon (preferrably applewood smoked), pierce with a skewer to keep held together. Marinate in balsamic vinager, brown sugar, and molasses. Throw on grill till bacon is crispy and onion is soft. Sweet and salty, one of my faves

:dr :dr :dr


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

bacon bits :dr


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

Is there anything that isn't better with bacon?


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

My wife makes an appetizer with bacon that I always wind up standing over until it's gone, very very quickly, regardless of the crowd. Dates, stuffed with Chorizo and cream cheese, wrapped with bacon. OH MY GOD!!!!:w :w


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

cigar no baka said:


> Now, if they could just get the fat out of bacon and all the other things that are so bad for you, I would be eating bacon three times a day!! But as of now only once per week. But the question is could they change it without messing up the taste like they did with u Olestra.


Bah!, my grandfather ate bacon every day of his full life right up until the ripe old age of 72. Fought in a World War and worked every day of his life. Putting fat in the body isn't a problem, it's not doing anything to burn it that's the problem. Of course I'm 6'3", about a 150lbs and he was built about like me so we have an advantage on some.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Bacon is the undisputed king of all breakfast meats. Therefore, it has free reign over the other meals as well.


thick cut, peppery bacon and cheddar omelette for breakfast
turkey, avocado, pepper jack, and bacon sandwich for lunch
slow roasted pork ribs served with BBQ beans filled with bacon for dinner

Spam ice cream for dessert.

SB


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

One of my new faves....and super simple is taking Italian Pancetta bacon and wrapping it around Buffalo Mozarella cheese and then grilling. Nice and crispy on the outside and ooey gooey on the inside.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

bacon with bacon, pork fat rules !


----------

